# My New Car!!!



## Jade Tigress (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so hyped. You all know about the car I wanted from my license plate thread. Well, I am picking it up Tuesday night!!! (would be getting it tomorrow except I have Kung Fu and won't miss class even for that..lol)

This is how it worked out. When we moved my husband was given a company car. We have been trying to sell his truck without success. My car still has a year left of payments too. So, we had 2 car payments and one of them we were paying on did nothing but sit in the driveway with the Tennesee plate still on it. 

My husband just bought a new Harley so I thought I'd have to wait on my car until we got his truck sold and mine paid off.

However, since we were having problems selling the truck we looked into tradiing both our vehicles in on a new Mustang GT Premium and were able to eliminate both car payments in exchange for one lower payment than what we were putting out every month on the two we had.   

Brand new '06, loaded, V8, hardtop, manual 5 speed (my choice, had to have a stick on a car like this). Black with black leather. 500 Shaker stereo system...the list goes on. 

This first thing we will do is get the windows tinted so it's all blacked out. Hopefully that will be done within a week or two. Need to find a good place around here for it. 

Also, I have to try to find a way to see if my personal license plate choices are available. I tried a search but couldn't find anything yet. If anyone knows how I can check please let me know. I lost the personal plate I had on my Accord when we moved because it was taken...they don't tell you, they just send a regular plate. I don't want that to happen again. 

Anyway, to say I'm a little excited would be putting it mildly!

artyon:artyon:

I will post pics when I get it! ​


----------



## MJS (Jul 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I am so hyped. You all know about the car I wanted from my license plate thread. Well, I am picking it up Tuesday night!!! (would be getting it tomorrow except I have Kung Fu and won't miss class even for that..lol)
> 
> This is how it worked out. When we moved my husband was given a company car. We have been trying to sell his truck without success. My car still has a year left of payments too. So, we had 2 car payments and one of them we were paying on did nothing but sit in the driveway with the Tennesee plate still on it.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!!!artyon: 

Please post some pics when you get the car!:ultracool   As for the plates, you may want to check with DMV.  I'm sure they can tell if the plate you're looking for is available.

Mike


----------



## mantis (Jul 30, 2006)

wow that sounds nice!!!
put up pictures, it's hard to imagine a car as nice as that.
but why 5 spd?  the entire world moved to 6 spd (and mercedes to 7 spd) but american cars are still stuck with 5? oh well, not that ur gonna go 150+, or are you?


----------



## Jenna (Jul 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> However, since we were having problems selling the truck we looked into tradiing both our vehicles in on a new Mustang GT Premium and were able to eliminate both car payments in exchange for one lower payment than what we were putting out every month on the two we had.
> 
> Brand new '06, loaded, V8, hardtop, manual 5 speed (my choice, had to have a stick on a car like this). Black with black leather. 500 Shaker stereo system...the list goes on.


*I feel the need.. the NEED fer SPEED!!!*

ha! hey JT the speed cops are gonna be all up in your face at every corner.. every stop sigh, ha! do not fear though.. you can OUTRUN em now for real!!  ha! just j/k..(or am I )

take it easy though.. ahh.. I aint kiddin nobody.. what I really mean is.. give it the welly (as we say here).. let it RIP >>>>>>>>>>>

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds great - especially compared to my '94 Sentra... on the other hand, it's paid for, the insurance and tax are cheap, it gets 30 mpg, and it runs great.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 30, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Sounds great - especially compared to my '94 Sentra... on the other hand, it's paid for, the insurance and tax are cheap, it gets 30 mpg, and it runs great.



True, true.

My first 2 cars were V8's. (a buick regal and cutlass salon)
Then you couldn't get a V8 anywhere. So my next 2 cars were 4 cylinders, (ford escort and nissan altima) and my current car is a 6 cylinder vtek (honda accord). 

But I have always missed that power and rumble. Plus I tend to like a loud, full sound in a stereo. I have always loved muscle cars but unfortunately my husband is not mechanically inclined..so we wouldn't be able to keep a classic going. So, this is a dream come true. 

But, I guess you gotta pay to play..and we're coming out ahead overall. 

You can be sure I'll put pics up.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 30, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!  It'll definitely run circles around my little 2001 VW Golf.  :uhyeah:

Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice, my wife wants a mustang.  I don't want a higher insurance premium.  She is a lead foot.  I cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2006)

We need some pictures! Of the car that is.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats!  Sounds like a great car.  My brother in law is getting ready to buy almost the same car.  I thought he said that a 6spd was an option, but I could have misheard him.

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> True, true.
> 
> My first 2 cars were V8's. (a buick regal and cutlass salon)
> Then you couldn't get a V8 anywhere. So my next 2 cars were 4 cylinders, (ford escort and nissan altima) and my current car is a 6 cylinder vtek (honda accord).
> ...



I wish I could... but I *really* don't want a car payment - it's really just sour grapes on my part at this point.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 30, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I thought he said that a 6spd was an option, but I could have misheard him.



Nope. No 6 speed. 



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> We need some pictures! Of the car that is.



You'll get pictures! (of the car) 



			
				matt.m said:
			
		

> I don't want a higher insurance premium. She is a lead foot.



heehee..I'm a lead foot too..I'll be careful though. Fortunately with my age, being a woman, and not having to drive to work everyday, that should help with the insurance. Also, since we are able to dump my husbands truck we also lose that insurance payment as well. So, all should be good. 







			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> I wish I could... but I *really* don't want a car payment - it's really just sour grapes on my part at this point.  Enjoy!



Oh I understand completely. It would suck to have to start making a car payment when you don't already have one. As it is our new payment is lower than what we're currently paying for on 2 cars so it works out fine. Thank God!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 30, 2006)

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool!!!!!!  That is a sweet ride!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

WOOT!

Welcome to the world of Mustang! 
(Not that I'm biased or anything...see gallery) 

So anyway, not that I've said anything, but I have your upgrades all mapped out for you. No, no. Don't thank me! 

The 3 valve 4.6 is a workhorse that was built to be modified. Off the lot, she's a bit of a tamed pig as is to be expected, but with just a little tweaking, we have a 13 second car that'll be more than a match for your average LS2.  Just let me know when you're ready. I'll hook ya up with one of the best tuners in the country.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> WOOT!
> 
> Welcome to the world of Mustang!
> (Not that I'm biased or anything...see gallery)
> ...



OOoooooo...I did check out the gallery. Sweet! 

Thank you. Thank you. I will definitely be hitting you up for that when I'm ready.


----------



## mantis (Jul 31, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *I feel the need.. the NEED fer SPEED!!!*
> 
> ha! hey JT the speed cops are gonna be all up in your face at every corner.. every stop sigh, ha! do not fear though.. you can OUTRUN em now for real!!  ha! just j/k..(or am I )
> 
> ...


haha you and your 450 hp SKYLINE! 

yeah JT you might want to open an account with the cops or apply for a credit card so you just swipe the card when you're pulled over.  
im juz playin


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> haha you and your 450 hp SKYLINE!
> 
> yeah JT you might want to open an account with the cops or apply for a credit card so you just swipe the card when you're pulled over.
> im juz playin



Heh heh. We had a block party on Saturday and a lot of cops come out as a community service. We had motorcycle cops, the DARE cop, a squad car...they were very cool, letting the kids play with the PA and honk the horn and stuff. Anyway, I made sure I did plenty of schmoozing with them all.


----------



## mantis (Jul 31, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Heh heh. We had a block party on Saturday and a lot of cops come out as a community service. We had motorcycle cops, the DARE cop, a squad car...they were very cool, letting the kids play with the PA and honk the horn and stuff. Anyway, I made sure I did plenty of schmoozing with them all.


reminds me of my neighborhood cops when someone calls on my neighbors for being too loud.  the cops come in, enter the party, stay for an hour or too and nothing happens!


----------



## someguy (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like a nice car....
Nothing compared to my 96' avalon.  Missing a side mirror.  Needs a brake light replaced.  Radiator is suposed to be flushed.  The list goes on and on.  Wait I shouldn't list those...(none of it is my fault(honestly(really(seriously)))
But seriously that sounds like a great car.  I'm jelous.  Or an I envious?


----------



## hemi (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like a sweet ride, my boss bought a Black 06 but its not the GT. He tinted the windows and did a few other little tweaks. He did tell me when his warranty is up its all mine. I get to bring it to my garage and really bolt on some HP. Exhaust, cold air kit, super charger and if (a big if) I can talk him into it maybe a little NOS. kit. 


The New Mustangs are pretty nice I think you will like the 5 speed. My 06 Shark (Tiburon) has a 6 speed and all I do is shift. I wish it was just an old Hurst 3 speed.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Sounds like a sweet ride, my boss bought a Black 06 but its not the GT. He tinted the windows and did a few other little tweaks. He did tell me when his warranty is up its all mine. I get to bring it to my garage and really bolt on some HP. Exhaust, cold air kit, super charger and if (a big if) I can talk him into it maybe a little NOS. kit.


 
Im'a skeered o' NOS. Juice over anything but forged internals makes me nervous. But Hey! You need to be gettin' ready for the unveiling of the '07 Challenger. That HEMI crankin' out 425 to the rear wheels is gonna put mopar back on the map!

My request for one has gone in the same bin as the '07 Shelby GT500.  

Anyway, Pam. Yea, let me know when you're ready, but I have to warn you, speed is addictive!  You know how many upgrades I had to make on my car that's stock on yours? It just ain't fair...


----------



## hemi (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes Mo/Par is going to put some very cool cars on the road in the next few years. I personally would love to see the ole 426 Hemi come back but not likely at $3.00 a gal. But it would be very cool to see a reproduction of say a 69 GTX, 68 Charger, maybe a 70 Cuda, or 69 Superbird.  Yes I would let you pick any finger in trade for any of those cars.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Yes Mo/Par is going to put some very cool cars on the road in the next few years. I personally would love to see the ole 426 Hemi come back but not likely at $3.00 a gal.


 
They made it official just two weeks ago. The "beast" is coming as an option in the Challenger.


----------



## mantis (Jul 31, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Yes Mo/Par is going to put some very cool cars on the road in the next few years. I personally would love to see the ole 426 Hemi come back but not likely at $3.00 a gal. But it would be very cool to see a reproduction of say a 69 GTX, 68 Charger, maybe a 70 Cuda, or 69 Superbird. Yes I would let you pick any finger in trade for any of those cars.


where can you find cheap gas $3/gal?


----------



## hemi (Jul 31, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> where can you find cheap gas $3/gal?


 

Here in the Dallas area it&#8217;s around $2.89 a gal and it kills me to fill up my cars. That&#8217;s  why I had to sell my 04 Ram with a Hemi. 

I just looked it up on MSN autos  best price near me $2.82 a gal.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

The Mustang actually won't be that bad on gas. 17/24.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> The Mustang actually won't be that bad on gas. 17/24.


You're right. They're actuall pretty good given their power. But we'll fix that...mwhahahaha!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

I agree with everyone else. We must see pictures!!!
artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> The Mustang actually won't be that bad on gas. 17/24.


Ha!!!

Count on the 17-mpg side for a long time!!!

Also, don't forget, you will probably be using premium!!!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Ha!!!
> 
> Count on the 17-mpg side for a long time!!!
> 
> Also, don't forget, you will probably be using premium!!!



Naw. The car's designed to run on 87. Premium will foul the tune.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Naw. The car's designed to run on 87. Premium will foul the tune.



Correct Boy Wonder.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 31, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Naw. The car's designed to run on 87. Premium will foul the tune.


 
What did they do, remove the "knock" sensor?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What did they do, remove the "knock" sensor?


:whip:

Don't be jealous. 

BTW ~ You just got a sweet ride yourself if I recall. How's about a pic for us here. 

Also, I'm bummin a little. I was supposed to pick up my car tonight. Got a call yesterday that the vehicle they located had been sold so they needed to locate another one. They found one that had the upgraded interior package  the 1000 stereo, and upgraded wheels. We're only paying an extra $500 instead of the $1300 difference. Sweet. However, it may not make it there today, it might, but I also might have to wait another day. 

AND come to find out the *trade in guy* who hasn't been in the office until today, still has to approve the trade in value they placed on our vehicles. SO, their is a slim chance it could fall through. We did put money down but nothing has been signed yet. I am sitting on pins and needles today. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 1, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> :whip:
> 
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> ...


 
You have an ally in "End of the month numbers". This time more than any other, they don't want to see deals fall through. Just don't hesitate to let them know you'll leave in a hurry if you think you're being jerked around. You don't have to mean it, but they don't need to know that.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> You have an ally in "End of the month numbers". This time more than any other, they don't want to see deals fall through. Just don't hesitate to let them know you'll leave in a hurry if you think you're being jerked around. You don't have to mean it, but they don't need to know that.



Yep. Fortunately, my husband can play that game very well. So well he scares me sometimes lol. Thanks for the encouragement Don. I sooooooo want this car.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 1, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Yep. Fortunately, my husband can play that game very well. So well he scares me sometimes lol. Thanks for the encouragement Don. I sooooooo want this car.


 
Believe me. I know what you mean.  Go fast cars, pony cars and Mustangs in particular are a real weakness for me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

An update for anyone interested...lol...I'm sure I'm the only one who cares but I can't stop thinking about it.

Part of an e-mail I just got from hubby:



> I spoke with her today, in fact sent her a fax, reiterating the numbers telling her I want to minimize confusion. She called and we are pretty well in agreement, they just need to get it here.
> 
> On the plus side, she assured me the vehicle is secured, on the bad side, they are having trouble with the dealer they are getting it from and do not anticipate it being available before Thursday.  She assured the manager at Tom Peck is ticked off about it and is workin on it and asked her to apologize to us. She did say the 2006 GT's are getting very hard to come by, as the 07's are coming in. There are only about 7 in the country that met our needs.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

*Congratulations* on the *NEW CAR*

A V8 stang can definitely out run those Qi energy balls


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> *Congratulations* on the *NEW CAR*
> 
> A V8 stang can definitely out run those Qi energy balls



Lol! I hope so. I'm gonna need it if you ever get ticked off at me!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Lol! I hope so. I'm gonna need it if you ever get ticked off at me!


 
People with Mustangs need not fear Qi energy balls...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Pictures?



Should have it Thurs. or Fri. Pics will be up over the weekend. 



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> People with Mustangs need not fear Qi energy balls...



If you say so...after all..you _are_ the Chi master. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2006)

I GOT MY CAR LAST NIGHT!!!! WOOHOO!!!!

OMG, it kicks ***!!!! I will have pics up in the next day or two.


----------



## mj_lover (Aug 4, 2006)

can't wait for the pictures, congrats on the new wheels! hope they serve you well, and watch your speed, its very addictive, as previously said :ultracool


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds great - make sure you have someone take a picture of you _with_ the car!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 4, 2006)

YAY!  Yes, please do post pics - after you get done with cruising around town, of course.


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I GOT MY CAR LAST NIGHT!!!! WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> OMG, it kicks ***!!!! I will have pics up in the next day or two.


 
AWESOME!!  Glad to hear everything worked out!!:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'll be sure to get a picture of me behind the wheel. :ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 6, 2006)

Pam, It was an awesome car, and everyone at the Pig roast was Envious!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Pam, It was an awesome car, and everyone at the Pig roast was Envious!



Thank you.  

This is my first stick and I've been giving my husband heart attacks trying to drive the thing lol! But I am getting the hang of it fast...it's a blast to drive. I got busy this weekend and didn't get pics but I promise I will get some up soon.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok folks..some pics.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Two more.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 7, 2006)

Pam...

*Sweet!!!!!!*

artyon:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

very cool pam.. I am a bit jealous.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 7, 2006)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> This is my first stick and I've been giving my husband heart attacks trying to drive the thing lol! But I am getting the hang of it fast...it's a blast to drive. I got busy this weekend and didn't get pics but I promise I will get some up soon.


 
Pam,

Each Clutch systgem is slightly different and has a different feel to it. The more you try to feather it and save on gas right away to more likely you are to miss and stall. I found for beginners screw the gas mileage and just rev the engine stick in the clutch, shift and then slowly release the clutch. Yes there are issues with this method, but you are not going to drive it this way as you will get the fell for it and smooth it. Also I found do not do it with someone else in the car who has a vested interest and more experience, as they begin to flinch and twitch and groan and it upsets your timing. 

Just go out and drive it and try to become one with the machine and the road. 

Enjoy


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, Pam! It rocks!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET ride, Pam!  The car suits you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Also I found do not do it with someone else in the car who has a vested interest and more experience, as they begin to flinch and twitch and groan and it upsets your timing.
> 
> Just go out and drive it and try to become one with the machine and the road.
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks Rich. You are absolutely right because even though my husband was trying to be very patient and encouraging, every flinch, twitch, and groan made me more nervous and really did upset my timing. 

I took it out alone for the first time yesterday to drive to Kung Fu. I didn't have any problems and felt comfortable. I didn't kill it once!  And I'm even downshifting now...

This is the most fun I've ever had driving...I am in love!!! 


And thanks for all the nice comments everyone! 

I sent in my personal license plate request...so let's hope I get BK N BLK, BK IN  BLK, or BLK JADE. I'll know in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> I sent in my personal license plate request...so let's hope I get BK N BLK, BK IN BLK, or BLK JADE. I'll know in about 6 weeks.


HA!!! How about "TIGERBITU" or "TIGRCLAW", or "JADETIGR"?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 8, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> HA!!! How about "TIGERBITU" or "TIGRCLAW", or "JADETIGR"?



lol...I like those too...where were you on my license plate thread?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> lol...I like those too...where were you on my license plate thread?


Sorry, I missed that discussion.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I am happy to report that after a few days of driving the stick I feel like I've been doing it for years. YAY! That car is sooooo much fun to drive. I am having a blast! Just wanted to let you all know I can actually drive it now. lol


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Well, I am happy to report that after a few days of driving the stick I feel like I've been doing it for years. YAY! That car is sooooo much fun to drive. I am having a blast! Just wanted to let you all know I can actually drive it now. lol


 

Woo hoo all around, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What a great way to welcome yourself back to your home state...with a cool new car to cruise around in!!   Migosh I am THRILLED for you!  Glad you have been enjoying it.  It looks incredibly cool!


----------



## MJS (Aug 15, 2006)

Almost forgot about this thread.  I just saw the pics Pam.

Very nice car!!  Thanks for posting the pics!!:ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Almost forgot about this thread.  I just saw the pics Pam.
> 
> Very nice car!!  Thanks for posting the pics!!:ultracool




Thank you!


----------



## Gemini (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh sure! Only 2 days after I'm gone, you're posting pics. Jeesh!

j/k. Very nice, Pam!

Oh and don't listen to Rich. Just wind that baby up to about 5 grand and dump the clutch. You'll be fine. 

Okay, seriously though. Couple o' notes. It may have changed since I lived there, but Illinois doesn't play that no front plate stuff. You'll want to be putting that on there so you don't get pulled over.

Mustangs are pretty good on dry pavement, fair in rain, but a nightmare in snow. Please be careful. 

Other than that, Good luck with the car! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 16, 2006)

Late to the fray ... But, better late than never ... Or so I assume! :idunno:

Congratulations on a very cool ride.  Someday, when I get re-prioritized, I think I want one of those, as well. %-}

Those are good pics of a great looking car.

I currently have a 99 Torch Red Fixed Roof Coupe Corvette (One of about 6,500 made over two years).  I think a Black on Black Stang would sit nicely next to it in the garage.  Actually, getting close to retirement and looking forward to that big daily decision ... Which one do I drive today??? :ultracool


I know you will have years of great driving and some really cool race stories before it's all over.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 16, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Oh sure! Only 2 days after I'm gone, you're posting pics. Jeesh!
> 
> j/k. Very nice, Pam!
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you. 
Yeah, you're right about the Illinois front plate...I'm not gonna put it on...heh...I've noticed some people don't. It's in my trunk, if I get pulled over I'll just say the frame broke and I need to get a new one. (Someone else's suggestion...the dealer in fact, lol) If it becomes a problem and I am constantly pulled over because of it then I'll have to reconsider, but for now I'll risk it, I hate to ruin the look. 

I'll be safe. Fortunately I don't have much cause to go out if it snows and from what I hear it hasn't been snowing around here like it used to so hopefully those housebound days will be far and few between. 

Did your baby make it to the new location safe and sound? And how 'bout some pics?



			
				Sigung86 said:
			
		

> Late to the fray ... But, better late than never ... Or so I assume! :idunno:
> 
> Congratulations on a very cool ride.  Someday, when I get re-prioritized, I think I want one of those, as well. %-}
> 
> ...



Well you do have a sweet ride don't you? :supcool: Yes, yes a black on black Stang would look mighty purty next to it...but oh what decisions will haunt you every day, what to drive, what to drive.... 

Congrats on your approaching retirement. :asian:

Race stories...I can't wait to have some. I did accidentally squeel the tires coming off a light...heh...still getting used to it...

Wouldn't mind seeing pics of your ride too.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 16, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right about the Illinois front plate...I'm not gonna put it on...heh...I've noticed some people don't. It's in my trunk, if I get pulled over I'll just say the frame broke and I need to get a new one. (Someone else's suggestion...the dealer in fact, lol) If it becomes a problem and I am constantly pulled over because of it then I'll have to reconsider, but for now I'll risk it, I hate to ruin the look.


Ha!!!

Pam, no offense but I think the "Po Pos" wouldn't mind stopping a hot blond in a muscle car. You might as well have a sign that you are carrying doughnuts and coffee too.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 16, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Ha!!!
> 
> Pam, no offense but I think the "Po Pos" wouldn't mind stopping a hot blond in a muscle car. You might as well have a sign that you are carrying doughnuts and coffee too.



:lfao:

We'll see....


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Pam... I think I found the best exhaust to go with your new car...


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 13, 2006)

That is tooooo funny!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 13, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Hey Pam... I think I found the best exhaust to go with your new car...



LMAO! Uh....no. :shrug:

Update..got my "RAWR" plate and windows are being tinted tomorrow. I'll post a new pic next week.


----------



## qizmoduis (Oct 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful car!  I love the new Mustang design.  I had this until a month and a half ago:

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...ID=2520815920/a=25837782_25837782/t_=25837782


That's a snapfish link.  I hope it works.  If not, let me know and I'll try something else.

I used to eat Mustangs for a light snack.

There's nothing like driving something that's both beautiful, and just plain mean.  I'll get another one as soon as I can afford it again.


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

JT---beautiful, intimidating car---goes perfectly w/your new avatar (fangs galore, fierce headlights, etc.)


----------

